# My very simple tying jig.



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

I made this tying jig and it made my life a lot easier. It is ugly but it works so who cares. At some point I might be sacrificing an old quick release clamp to attach the two spring clamps to do I can stretch the band by squeezing the quick release clamp.
I hook up the spring clamps to the band and pouch, stretch it enough to get the holes in spring clamps down on the screws, and then I slide the two blocks under the two clamps which adds extra tension/stretch. I just learned how to do the wrap and tuck method using thin strips of band scraps and I like it so much better than the constrictor knot method I used to use.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

If it works for ya that's all that matters. Heck mine is 550 cord and two clamps


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like a good one


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i have a similar one and i have a two clamps one too.


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Stankard757 said:


> If it works for ya that's all that matters. Heck mine is 550 cord and two clamps


good point 🙂


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

hoggy said:


> i have a similar one and i have a two clamps one too.


At first I was afraid the spring clamps were too strong but I haven’t had problems with them damaging the latex so they seem to work just fine.


----------



## CallousedKnuckles (5 mo ago)

I just use hemostats and three nails in a board for mine, its functional but not as good looking as yours.


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

CallousedKnuckles said:


> I just use hemostats and three nails in a board for mine, its functional but not as good looking as yours.


Mines just a board with two screws haha but thanks for the sentiment. Hemostats with pieces of tubing on the jaws would probably be more gentle on the bands than these spring clamps I have. Sigh I wish money were no object I would have 100 times as much slingshot stuff as I do now 🙂


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the rubber tips on the clamps is fine,i use the same method as @Stankard757 ,have been using this system for a few years now,and no probs with latex or pouches,yours looks like a good simple system


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Keeping it simple is best.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

. double tap


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Nothing wrong looking with that. Whatever gets the job done.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I don't use a jig, I have one that I made but it was to much work to try and find it every time I needed it. So I just use wrap and tuck with it stretched out between my fingers. And for me it's just easier.


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Slingshot28 said:


> I don't use a jig, I have one that I made but it was to much work to try and find it every time I needed it. So I just use wrap and tuck with it stretched out between my fingers. And for me it's just easier.


You have great dexterity!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> You have great dexterity!


thats the same way a bunch of slingers do it,i dont have that dexterity anymore,,,,,,arthritis,,,,,,,


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

One time I watched Chris @S.S. sLinGeR rigging up tubes with a C-clamp and his teeth lol.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Sandstorm said:


> One time I watched Chris @S.S. sLinGeR rigging up tubes with a C-clamp and his teeth lol.


That’s how you do it correctly. 😄


----------

